# Where to buy Roland CutStudio?



## firebert (Mar 29, 2008)

I finally purchased a Roland Stika cutter! I brought it second hand and the seller told me he lost the software and I could probably download it online. I found the drivers on the Roland website but I cannot find a copy of CutStudio. I thought its no big deal and i'll just buy it. But after doing multiple searches on google I can't find it anywhere! Do anyone know where I can get a copy of this or if I can substitude another software? 

Thank you!


----------



## firebert (Mar 29, 2008)

on second thought this should probably be in the vinyl/cutter subforum.. sorry for my mistake


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

when I purchased my Roland GX24 cutter I also got the Cutstudio software; I got all the stuff I needed from Imprintables.com


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

when I purchased my Roland GX24 cutter I also got the Cutstudio software; I got all the stuff I needed from Imprintables.com, call them up and they are very helpful


----------



## firebert (Mar 29, 2008)

The programs I'm using are pretty old since they're what I've purchased from my college days at the bookstore. I cant seem to figure out how to print/cut from illustrator 9 without the roland software.

Would someone here mind sending me a copy of the CutStudio? I'm pretty sure its not against any laws as Roland don't seem to even sell the software.


----------



## demojohnny (Mar 27, 2008)

Xpres 2008 - ENGRAVE - SUBLIMATION PRINTING - HEAT PRESSES - GARMENT DECORATION - EMBROIDERY - PERSONALISATION - DIGITAL TRANSFER SYSTEMS

download from here.


----------



## lullhartford (Mar 25, 2008)

You can try Stahls, they sell roland cutters and some software.


----------



## firebert (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank You Johnny! I appreciate it!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

firebert- 
I don't think we can legally copy and send to you. So doubt you will find that. I think Rodney would skin anyone that did so!


I guess Cut Studio came with your Stika. And you can buy CutStudio directly from Roland Store. $89.99. Here is the link to it:
http://www.rolanddgastore.com/detail.aspx?ID=677
 
​


----------



## yorkie lover (Jan 7, 2009)

where can I buy a copy of cut studio for download? i don't want to wait for shipping..


----------



## ramin666777 (Sep 21, 2008)

by instaling windows driver you are able to cut direct from coreldraw,illustrator,autocad and even inkscape
contact me if you need more help


----------



## stitcherlady (Jan 20, 2009)

You can go to cadworxlive.com and sign up for an account, you can then download drivers and use their online software which is pretty cool. As far as I know you only have to be a customer of either stahls or imprintables. Check it out. Hope this is helpful


----------



## staci0625 (Sep 30, 2010)

I called Roland Customer support and they emailed me the version I needed for free. They were very nice and quick to help at no charge. 

FYI they did have me go to their web site and register my used machine so that they know who owns it now and they can keep their log accurate when they do customer support. That also allows me to use their free email tech support in the future. Hope that helps someone else who is looking.


----------



## pharris (Jul 11, 2008)

Staci, I just called customer support and they claim they have never given this software away, but that I could purchase it. Told him that I bought my machine new a few years ago, but never received the software. I also told him I would be happy to register my machine, but he still refused to send me the cutstudio software for free.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

The post you're replying to is about two years old.

You don't say which Stika series you have but you should be able to download the correct drivers for it from the Roland site. 

Then look for SignBlazer software. The good part is SignBlazer is free and I had no problems using it with a Stika SX-12. 

The bad part is that it's free because the developer passed away so it's not the most current package around. 

Most downloads are a "trial" version but I have had it installed for more than a year with no issues.


----------



## pharris (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a Roland Stika SX-15. The Roland website does not offer a link for Cutstudio; only CutChoice. I will try to find the download link for Signblazer. Thanks


----------



## signguy.ron (Mar 5, 2008)

You can purchase Roland CutStudio at Specialty Graphics Supply Inc., 3875 Commerce Dr, Saint Charles, IL 60174

Customer Service 888-330-6172
email - [email protected]

$69.95 plus shipping


----------

